# Lenze Motor Zahnrad von Welle abbekommen



## Alexander80 (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir für meine Ständerbohrmaschine einen neuen Motor geschossen, leider hat dieser ein Zahnrad auf der Welle drauf. Es war ein Winkelgetriebe davor montiert. Der Motor passt von den Dimensionen her einwandfrei an meine Maschine, nur muss ich eine normale Welle haben. Wie bekomm ich dieses Zahnrad am besten runter? Mit dem Heißluftfön heiß machen und dann mit nem Montiereisen runter wuchten? Oder evtl. davor noch mit der Flex ein paar Schlitze rein?
Hab dies leider noch nie gemacht.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Lebenslang (10 Januar 2013)

Kannst du eine Passfeder zwischen Welle und Ritzel erkennen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alexander80 (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Kann leider gar nichts dazwischen erkennen:


----------



## Deltal (10 Januar 2013)

Mach mal ein Foto von oben.. das sieht ja irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## Alexander80 (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Foto von oben mach ich nachher, aber da erkennt man nix.
Es ist oben plan und in der Mitte ist ne kleine Senkung. Also keine Schraube o.ä.


----------



## Deltal (10 Januar 2013)

Dann kann das imho nur ne Passfeder sein. Also Ritzel heißmachen und mit zwei dicken Schraubendrehern nach oben drücken.

Komisch ist nur das Ritzel ist scheinbar genau so groß wie die Welle des Motors? -> Oder ist das nicht der Simmering des Motos den man da sieht?

Ist... das eventuell gar kein Ritzel?


----------



## winnman (10 Januar 2013)

Schaut fast so aus als hätten die das Zahnrad auf die Welle gefräst, da wirds wohl schwierig das runter zu bekommen.

Was musst du denn anstatt des Zahnrads montieren? Riemenscheibe?

Vielleicht kannst du die ja einfach auf das Zahnrad aufschieben und mit 2 oder 3 Madenschrauben die in die Zahnrillen greifen gegen Verdrehen sichern. Das ist zwar keine Superlösung aber :s11:


----------



## Alexander80 (10 Januar 2013)

So, hier mal das Bild von oben.
Es hat keine Senkung, sondern ein kleines Loch drin:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2013)

Das sieht stark nach einem Einsteckritzel aus. Das heißt die Motorwelle ist eine Hohlwelle.
Um das Ritzel dort zu entfernen brauchst du eine entsprechende Abziehvorrichtung die nicht gegen die Welle sondern z.B. gegen den Flansch drückt.
Du kannst auch versuchen hinter das Ritzel eine Trennvorrichtung zu setzen und probieren es mit zwei großen Montierhebeln herauszuhebeln. Wenn der Motor auch in beide Richtungen laufen durfte, muss das Ritzel bei der Schrägverzahnung schon sehr fest sitzen damit es sich nicht von selber herauszieht. Darum sind solche Teile auch gerne zusätzlich eingeklebt. Dann muss auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Brenner her, mit einem Fön erreichst du da kaum etwas.


----------



## Lebenslang (10 Januar 2013)

Es war ja ein Winkelgetriebe hast du geschrieben, ich kenne diese Art von Welle und Ritzel (Schneckenzahnrad) von unseren Bauer Motoren.
Dort wird das erhitzte Ritzel auf die schockgefrorene Welle aufgeschoben und der Kraftschluss erfolgt dann nur durch die Pressverbindung die nach dem
angleichen der Materialtemperaturen entsteht.
Ohne Riefen in der Welle oder grobe mech. Schäden haben wir noch nie das Ritzel abziehen können, auch unser Motorenbauer bestellt die Welle mit 
aufgeschrumpftem Ritzel beim Hersteller.


----------



## atrius (10 Januar 2013)

Das ist ein Ritzel, welches auf der Motorenwelle angefräst ist. Das wird noch auf der Drehmaschine gleich rangefräst, gut zu erkennen an der Zentrierbohrung mit den Marken des Mitnehmerspitzes. Machen wir auch so....ist die einfachste und günstigste Art, solche Wellen herzustellen...


----------



## Alexander80 (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Erst mal Danke für euer Feedback!
War vorher noch dran, hab es mit dem Heißluftfön heiß gemacht (Ritzel hat sich schon verfärbt) und mit Schraubenziehern und Montiereisen gewuchtet, keine Chance. Hab dann einfach die Flex angesetzt und seitlich mal ein paar Stücke weggeflext um zu sehen, wo die Verbindung ist. Hab dann nirgends was gesehen, scheint also so wie es atrius schreibt, dass die Welle und das Ritzel ein Teil sind. Na ja, hab dann kurzerhand auf dem restlichen Stück Welle eine neue Welle  rausfräsen lassen mit 11mm, somit kann ich jetzt auch meine Riemenscheibe wieder montieren 

Gruß
Alexander


----------

